# 24bit png und 32bit png



## katha1001 (24. Oktober 2006)

Hi Ihr,

kann mir jemand von euch den Unterschied zwischen 24bit png und 32bit png erklären. 

Ist ein 24bit png + Transparenz nicht ein 32bit png?

Wenn ich in Photoshop für Web exportieren anwähle und dort die Einstellung 24bit png angebe und Transparenz auch anklicke, dann sollte ich doch ein 32bit png erhalten (also 24bit plus 8bit alpha Kanal). 
Denn wenn das der Fall wäre, dann müßte in Photoshop beim png exportieren, sobald bei 24 bit png die Transparenz angeklickt wird auf 32bit umspringen...

Oder hat ein 32bit png noch mehr Farbwerte als das 24bit png plus Transparenz? 

Vielen Dank fürs Helfen!


----------



## regurge (24. Oktober 2006)

rot + grün + blau + alpha = 32
8   + 8      +  8    +  8      = 32


----------



## katha1001 (25. Oktober 2006)

rot + grün + blau =24bit
8 +  8 + 8 =24 bit



dann zeigt Photoshop die falsche bit Zahl an, wenn Transparenz angeklickt ist, 
somit wäre 24bit + Transparenz = 32bit

richtig?


----------

